# Grouper vs. Snapper set-up....



## Slayer (Sep 29, 2010)

Please bear with me .....I am still trying to learn this offshore thing....

I have 1 DYI offshore trip under my belt, that was this past June out of Carrabelle, we had a blast and had pretty consistant action...most of it was undersized AJ's and big jacks and SHARKs!!!!!!

We are hoping to go back in Oct for some snapper fishing.....problem is, I was told I might need to adust my setup....

I was using 80lb powerpro with a 6oz egg sinker tied to a 120lb swivel then had 3 to 4 foot of 80lb clear mono with a 6/0 octopus circle hook tied to the end....

I was told that might not be the best set-up for the endangered red snapper....

Plus with the pin fish soon to disappear from the shallows, I was wondering about cut bait....in june we used nothing but live pinfish,,,,but we did try LY's and northern mackeral and squid, but never caught the first fish on any of the cut bait...

any info about changes yall might think I need to make would be appreciated


----------



## Tide-Dancer (Sep 29, 2010)

Sounds good to me.
My usually setup is 60# Andie Pink main line. 6 to 8oz weight, 100# swivel and a 2 to 3 foot 100# leader. I like the Owner hooks my self.
As for bait the live one are best so if you can't fine pin fish go out to 30 or 40 feet and try to catch some bait fish.
If snapper are around they will hit dead bait. Northern Mac is my favorite.


----------



## brriner (Sep 29, 2010)

I think you'd be fine with that setup.  I run 65 lb power pro, top shot of 50 lb Ande pink and 30# flouro leader.  With the PP, you can get by with less weight.  Run your weight above the swivel and anywhere from 36-60 inches of leader.

I've caught triggers, grouper, red snapper, and tons of black sea bass and grunts on this setup.  Red snapper are not nearly as leader shy as mangroves.  

I have almost as much success with cut squid as with livies for red snapper.

Good luck!

I'm headed down next weekend to see about catching a few myself.


----------



## stev (Sep 29, 2010)

Go with what u are using .depending on the current will deciper your weight value


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 29, 2010)

We go a little lighter for the snapper. I generally use a 40 pound mono and a 60pound floro leader,with a #7 Mustad circle hook,  my weight depending on depth or current anywhere from a 5 to 8 oz. bank sinker.This just works for me, your fine using what you have.


----------



## d-a (Sep 29, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> We go a little lighter for the snapper. I generally use a 40 pound mono and a 60pound floro leader,with a #7 Mustad circle hook,  my weight depending on depth or current anywhere from a 5 to 8 oz. bank sinker.This just works for me, your fine using what you have.



X2

I use a lot of cut cigar minnows for them back in june with great sucess.

d-a


----------



## notnksnemor (Sep 30, 2010)

Remember, you must have a venting tool and a hook remover if fishing for reef fish. Circle hooks are also mandatory, but you mentioned that in the OP.

Good luck,
I'll be going to Steinhatchee the weekend of the 16th to give them a try.


----------



## grouper throat (Sep 30, 2010)

Red snapper will hit that rig just fine. I've caught them on every combo under the sun with the heaviest being 80lb main line with 100lb fluro leader (my main rig). Try the LYs cut at a 45 degree angle about 4-5 ft off the bottom and if red snapper are biting they will hit. We save the live bait for the grouper and catch nearly all the red snapper on dead bait. 

Carabelle is a red snapper mecca, it's not hard to drift over hard bottom there and catch limits. I'll give you a hint, go look for bottom within sight of the O tower if you're looking for grouper and snapper this time of yr. Stay away from the public reefs unless you want to catch small AJs and such. Good luck


----------

